# Do some maltipoos shed?



## jkoo (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, I got a maltipoo from a family 2 months ago and she is starting to shed. Not too much but enough to leave her fur on my clothes when I hold her. I thought maltipoos weren't supposed to shed. Does this mean she might be a different breed? She is only 4 months old, could this just be her puppy coat falling out?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Because a maltipoo is a cross between a maltese and a poodle so you never know after which side they'll take. Plus a poodle does loose some hair. Meanwhile you can brush your dog everyday if you don't want to have hairs everywhere


----------



## jkoo (Oct 7, 2008)

So do malteses shed too? Will her coat change as she gets older. I've heard from some people that its just her puppy coat falling out. I'm concerned because I have allergies.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

All dogs shed throughout life. What people are allergic to are the proteins on the dander. The only way to know for sure whether you're allergic to this dog or that one is by trial and error or testing.


----------



## jkoo (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, it looks like I'm ok with my pup now. Hopefully it stays that way! I love her!


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Maltese do shed within reason. They have a single coat of hair, not a double like most breeds that shed excessively. It falls out with brushing and grooming. Theres really no way to avoid it. Your dog carries traits from both breeds so this was passed down to her. Be thankful its only a little hair.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Bellasmom said:


> Be thankful its only a little hair.


Amen to that!!! I vacuum and sweep about twice a day here.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

We have papillons, which are single coated breeds as well...often said to be non-shedders "hypoallergenic" breed. Not so. Fur is a food group at our house with three dogs.

All dogs shed. Even single coated breeds shed. They shed like a human sheds hair. But they do shed. The best thing you can do is to brush the dog every day. It really helps to keep any shedding down to a dull roar. And if you really want to minimize furballs on the floor you can keep the dog in a short puppy clip which will further limit the volume of hair being shed since it will be so short, it seems like there is less of it.


----------



## jkoo (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Is that a picture of your Maltepoo? If so it is a strange color to come from these two breeds. Maltese are always white (sometimes they have a little tan on their ears) and poodles unless they are parti-poodles are all solid colors. There is a good chance that your puppy has some other breed in it as well.


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

I've seen yorkiepoos that look like that
What a cutie!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

briteday said:


> We have papillons, which are single coated breeds as well...often said to be non-shedders "hypoallergenic" breed. Not so. Fur is a food group at our house with three dogs.
> 
> .



What? people say this is a non shedding breed? Wow papillion, the papillion (YES they named the dog papillion after his breed. Guess the didnt feel like thinking of a name) takes me forever to blow his coat out at work, so much hair flys off of him. I have to wear goggles, or else its all in my eyes lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

briteday said:


> Fur is a food group at our house with three dogs.


hehehe.... Same here.....


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

My Sophie is a "maltipoo" (subliminal message: mutt) who favors the Maltese traits and my Annie is a Maltese. They don't really shed in the common sense of the term, but they do lose little strands of hair every once in a while, if I don't brush them every day. They key is to brush or comb every day and never brush or comb a dry coat - always mist with a leave-in conditioning spray first. I used to have a toy poodle and she was the same way.

Keep him groomed properly and the shedding should be minimal to nonexistent. I didn't notice any difference in the amount of hair mine lost when they were in full coat compared to now - short lamb clips.

He sure is a cutie pie.


----------

